# Victor Sinclair Bohemian Red Ginsburg Cigar Review - A perfectly good cigar for it's price.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Victor Sinclair Bohemian Red Ginsburg Cigar Review - A perfectly good cigar for it's price.*

There's no reason to compare Charles Shaw to Chateau Latour. This is a perfectly good cigar for it's price. Really fun looking with pigtail and s...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Bohemian Red Ginsburg Cigar Review - A perfectly good cigar for it's price.


----------

